# Bandsaw or Table Saw



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

If you had to chose between one of the two in a shop, which would you pick and why?


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bandsaw. I would use it to rip lumber, resaw, and work curved pieces. It is safer, quieter, and less messy. As I do all joinery by hand, the only worth a tablesaw has for me is to make crosscuts, which I do with handsaws. My shop has a small bandsaw, which I will upgrade someday. No tablesaw though, I don't need it.


----------



## doncutlip (Aug 30, 2008)

Wabbet season - duck season! I had a bandsaw long before I got a table saw, and built quite a few things with it. If you have a router then there isn't much you can't do versus what you can do with a table saw; but with a table saw you can do it much faster. For example, you 'can' rip boards with a bandsaw, but you'll have to go to a jointer to clean up the edge. With a table saw, and a good blade, just push it through and you're pretty muc done. And you 'can' do bigger panels, but that's a real pain - and not very big panels either. In the end, I'm glad I have both. And since I got the table saw, I really don't use the bandsaw very much - that should tell you something. However, while you 'can' resaw on the table saw, it's quite limited. Plus bandsaw boxes are fun and easy. So in the final analysis I'd stick with the bandsaw, but I'm glad I don't have to choose.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

*TABLE SAW !!!!!!!!!!!!!* I consider the table saw to be the corner stone of my shop.I think the table saw will do more things that a band saw will not.The table saw will cut a Dado a band saw will not.The table saw will cut cove molding.It would be an interesting thread to list the comparisons of different tools and how people use there tools in different ways!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The two saws aren't all that interchangeable IMO. It really depends on what you do and how you do it. TS is the main power tool in the vast majority of shops. For cabinetry, doors, flat type furniture, dimensioned lumber, the TS is the go-to tool IMO, because excels at rip cuts and crosscuts. A well tuned TS will rip easily with excellent precision and gives a smooth glue ready edge….you can also cut dados, grooves, and precise miters and crosscuts with a TS…you can even cut coves, but they don't cut curves very well. A BS excels at cutting curves and resawing…great for cutting blanks for the lathe and curved things….great for cutting your own veneers, and rough trimming. While you can rip and crosscut with a BS, the resulting edge is rough in comparison to a good TS cut and would need some dressing up before going on to the next step, and is less precise overall.

I now own both but would definitely get the TS first. I made-do with a jigsaw for years before getting a BS.


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been reading lots of threads of people who make the move to a majority hand tool shop and it seems that they have a bandsaw for long rip cuts and resawing, then the crosscuts and joinery are all done by hand. I just was curious. I'm thinking about taking that step especially after watching the video on table saw kickback. haha! It seems like most people can do without a table saw in a handtool/power tool workshop. Right now I have a collection of all entry level used tools, such as a used contractor table saw, a used grizzly bandsaw, an older used jointer, and a cheap ryobi planer and they all work ok, but I'm finding I really enjoy working with hand tools more and more. I'm thinking if I were to keep power tools and upgrade them, that in my next phase of woodworking I might sell all of those and buy 2 really nice tools, 1 being a nice bandsaw and the other being a large jointer/planer combo machine. That way, I can rip long boards that I don't want to rip by hand, resaw and make curved cuts, I can dimension wood which honestly isn't the most fun thing to do by hand, and I can do all my joinery and cross cuts with saws and chisels and planes.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I had a band saw before I had a table saw. After getting a good table saw the only thing I use a band saw for is resawing wood too wide for the table saw to do.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I think they are have equal values between the both of em. I guess, I am privileged, cuz I have em both. My table saw is a '50's model Craftsman that I bought from a friend, but, my bandsaw, (Powermatic), I purchased new quite a few years ago. Like I said, I'm sure I use them both equally. What one can do, the other can't, or vise-versa


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Tough call after having both in the shop, as time goes by andmay start to downsize the shop I may just wing it with the band saw. But for now I'll enjoy both because I don't have to sacrifice either, good poll question will keep checking in to see what others have to say…BC


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Most of my cuts are straight and square so I could live without a bandsaw but not the table saw.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

Band saw.

1) I am more comfortable on the band saw than on the table saw - that's just due to experience levels.

2) The types of projects I do require bandsaw more than table saw. In most cases it is the tool I turn to first. And it'd be hard to make bandsaw boxes without one…

I don't do very large projects or furniture, not yet anyway.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Table saw is a must. Band saw is fluff. Now I have offended a lot of people but if I had to give up one of my tools the band saw would be gone before sundown. I really think it depends on what you do with your tools. If you make larger pieces of furniture then the table saw is the go to tool. Table saw and a jointer. If you use hand tools then a band saw would be out anyway….right?


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

I have a bandsaw and no tablesaw. I don't feel deprived. I can crosscut lumber on my miter saw or by hand. Grooves are easy enough with router and guide or router table. A good table saw can cut fairly cleanly but most times a touch with a jointer or plane is needed anyway. I never did like wrangling sheet goods on a tablesaw.
For panels and wide stock, I prefer a circular saw with an edge guide and may someday buy a track saw.

I don't have a vendetta against them though. If I had a much larger shop that would hold a tablesaw with a really large outfeed area I might go ahead and pick one up. I would like one of the really big sliding table saws but those are huge and expensive.


----------



## unisaw2 (Feb 2, 2010)

The cut from a bandsaw will always need to be sanded or planed. So to do joinery with a bandsaw you need to perfect your hand planing. A well tuned table saw can give you glass smooth crosscuts.

I enjoy rip cuts and taper cuts on the bandsaw and then planing them to a perfect finish. The bandsaw is a safer tool.

As said above they are really two different tools, in the end it is nice to have both.


----------



## woodymays (Jun 10, 2009)

I would pick the table saw because of its versatility. The band saw has it pros to but I have done without a bandsaw for years. You can buy a scroll saw for less if you need to make contour cuts.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Band saw. But not a dinky 14 incher. Those cast-frame
saws require too much fuss to set them up for straight
cuts and the limit of only running blades up to 1/2" wide
is a problem.

The band saw is equally and differently versatile than the
table saw, it is safer, quieter, and wastes less wood in kerfs.

The table saw only really excels at squaring panels and
some joinery things. For sheet good cabinet making you 
don't want to be without one, but for building fine 
furniture and instruments the bandsaw is the way to go.

You can cut tenons, make dovetails, resaw, rip, and
of course make curves with a band saw. Most woodworkers
barely scratch the surface of what you can do with 
a fine band saw. Lame band saws are part of the
problem. Lack of interest in exploring the tool's 
particular virtues is the other.

James Krenov preferred the band saw, as do Michael
Fortune and Gary Rogowski.

THAT SAID: for making money building cabinets and
for making quicker work of spouse-pleasing plywood
storage projects, the table saw is the go-to machine.


----------



## woodtools (Feb 18, 2012)

The question about choosing a band saw or a table saw is not an either or question. It all depends on your woodworking style and the type of woodworking you do.


----------



## Dixon1430 (Feb 16, 2012)

I think it really depends on the work you do. That being said I'm amazed at how many people chose band saw… For me personally, I would rather have a nice Table saw.


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

I was surprised too at the results too. Im lucky that I have both as well and I think if I had a welltuned large powerful bandsaw, I could let me tables go. For whatever reason, that machine scares the crap out if me. Haha I've never had a bad experience but I certainly don't want to. I was just reading Jim tolpins book the new traditional woodworker, watching Paul sellers, and reading the anarchists tool chest and it seems they all agree that the bandsaw is the one they'd keep. I have space for mine right now but I would love to have that chunk of real estate sitting in the middle of my 20×20 garage workshop. I'd do much better with an assembly table or another workbench bevause that's mostly what my table saw gets used for. An assembly bench for glue ups and a junk collector that I have to clear off to do a rip cut. I find myself running it through the bandsaw just bevause I dont feel like cleaning my saw off.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I bought both. To me, a hobbiest, the BS gets my 8/4 and 12/4 lumber ready for the TS. I save too much $$$ buying rough cut lumber to not have both, IMO. I do some work with hand planes for the fun of it, but do not want to restrict myself to that methodology only, while learning the new-to-me hobby of WW-ing.


----------



## Zulu55 (Jan 22, 2012)

Table saw gets my vote. The only thing I use my bandsaw for is for resawing lumber….and I've only started doing that recently. Prior to that, I just bought my lumber dimensioned to the thickness I needed if it was more than I could "resaw" on my table saw.


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

The correct answer was given by Elizabeth and Dixon…. it all depends on what you make. I own both and wouldn't give either up. I make a lot of furniture pieces and cabinets that require large panels and that would be a real pain on my bandsaw. But then again if I want to add ogee, Queen Anne, or cabriole feet on any of those it's straight to the bandsaw. Looking at the things in your project gallery, I would think that you'd be better served with a table saw but you could certainly do those with a bandsaw and many people feel more comfortable with the bandsaw. Though don't get lulled into being too complacent, a bandsaw can still remove a finger real quick if you get careless.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I think their both great tools but I can do more with a good table saw than with just a band saw.
Greg
Jim Tolpin also has a book called " table saw magic"

http://www.amazon.com/Jim-Tolpins-Table-Magic-Second/dp/1558706771

I agree it depends on what you make or want to make. If your afraid of table saw kick back that can be handled with the correct stance when using a table saw.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I just added a BS to my shop, and am just starting to realize its versatility; yes it can do most of the cuts a TS can do, and more, but in my short experience, I'll keep the TS: most of what it can do is quicker and easier to set up than the BS. That said, for the small amount of resawing I've done so far on the BS it was indispensable.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Table saw! I had a BS and when it died I never replaced it, need less to say I am in the market for one. The table saw is the cornerstone of my shop. I own 2, stationary one and a portable one, they are both 10" but I don't know what I would do without my TS, which is why I have the spare. I would love another BS to replace the one I had but I have survived so far without it. My vote is still table saw though.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

For my own work, a tablesaw by far would be my choice.
Most of my work is straight cuts.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

A band saw is very useful for me when cutting small pieces of timber. I also find it less dangerous than a table saw. You just need to set it up correctly.


----------



## BLarge (Aug 29, 2011)

Hmmm, good question. my thoughts:

1. The Tablesaw is a "dependent tool".... Without a jointer to make a clean edge that rides nicely against the cutting surface and fence, you take risk into your own hands. Basically, you can achieve similar results doing dadoes and cross and rip cuts with a circular saw (which I never get accurate) and router

2. The Bandsaw, while you need a jointer and planer for excellent results, you can par down stock, buy rough lumber and mill almost anyting. If you take the time to set-up the saw correctly, you can get excellent rip cuts and the saw will cut straight as an arrow, aka precision slicing machine. Plus you can cut hose curves, dovetails, and so much much more on that BS.

If I had to chose one, the Bandsaw. It is my favorite tool, it is just easy to use and performs like a dream


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I have both and use the TS about 10x more often than the BS. With a bandsaw aren't you limited to throat depth?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

it all boils down to what sort of work you do:

for some a TS is a must, and a BS is unnecessary,
for others A BS is a must and a TS is hardly used,
and some use both equally.

it really depends on what sort of work you do in your shop.

(some… don't even have either and do quite well)


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

The more you use sheet good the more you need a table saw. The more fine furniture with solid only the more you will depend on a bandsaw. From visiting other hobby woodworkers shops the majority of bandsaws I see are 14" or smaller which aren't really much of a way to judge a bandsaw. I also don't see many people that exploit the talents of a bandsaw. This probably comes from the fact few of us have ever worked in a bandsaw-centric shop. We do all the things on a table saw because we learned to do them on a table saw. Over the years I have become much more of a bandsaw user. I have gotten more and more bandsaws and larger ones as well. I find there are actually fewer things I can't do on a bandsaw compared to a table saw. A good carbide tipped blade will produce tenons for instance that don't need any more cleanup than those cut on a table saw. Resawing in general and veneer specifically are a practical impossibility on a table saw. Tenons and dovetails are easy on a bandsaw. the latter is a pain on a table saw. Curves are not something to approach on a table saw either. In the end I see a "real" (read large) bandsaw as far more versatile in a furniture building shop then a TS and if confined to one machine a large BS would be my choice. Understand this comes from someone that thinks the minimum number of bandsaws for a shop is three…


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

Some people think using a bandsaw to rip is safer, But bandsaws take alot of work to get it to cut straight. The table saw can make rip cuts perfect. The bandsaw is great for curved cuts. You can make really cool jigs for the table saw, That make woodworking easier. You really need both, but if your starting out woodworking, I would suggest buying a table saw.

AJ


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Band saw

now that I am retired from the merry-go-round of cabinet making, a band saw works better for me.

I have a more portable shop, the only thing I really need is a BS because I like the more challenging end of woodworking. Carving and they (BS) are almost a must have


----------



## TexCoats (May 15, 2009)

I have heard (need confirmation here) that having a band saw 'first' is more popular in Europe, where table saw is more prevalent in the US. Now this could be wrong.

Good question, thanks for asking. ... Inquiring minds want to know.

... life is complex, there is both a real and imaginary part.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

Table saw for sure. Maybe a well trained beaver for specialty cuts. Sold mine and now replacing it, that was a mistake. I would like a band saw and I am curious what size everyone thinks is the minimum to go with. I imaging a chair seat being the larger wood piece I would deal with.

A table saw seems to be the most used item, along with sand paper!


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

Most woodworkers need both as they have very different capabilities.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd go with the band saw for my line of work since it includes a lot of curved cutting.


----------



## CudaDude (Jan 30, 2012)

as already stated, depends on your goals. i did alot of woodwork when i was younger with just a bandsaw. i've just recently found a rekindled interest in woodworking and purchased a used tablesaw along with some other things for some future projects i have planned.

So again, i think it's just a matter of what you plan on building. Although there is some overlap.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

The heart of my shop is my table saw. With jigs and fixtures a table saw can do all sorts of things and with a great deal of accuracy.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

*Tablesaw* properly used is a must, unless you have a substantial bandsaw which is highly accurate too.I really would like both but I had a tablesaw working with sheet goods a bandsaw is highly restrictive and is really only good for smaller stuff try cutting an eight by four foot sheet up the middle and you'll see what I mean. Alistair


----------



## LYBeaulieu (Oct 23, 2012)

I would say that a table saw is the most important stationary power tool in your shop. I have both a table saw and a band saw and I can easily say that I use my table saw 90% more than my band saw. If you don't believe me watch any new yankee episode and compare which stationary power tools he uses most. I would say that he uses his table saw the most possibly followed by his jointer.

If you really need to cuts some curves and you're short on cash then I would buy a table saw and a very good hand held jig saw.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

Tough choice! I'd be lost without either one as each has its own usefulness for me. I guess it comes down to what type of wood working you want to do. Whatever you decided on, make sure you put it on wheels.


----------

